# Medical card Application



## Tessi (31 Jul 2010)

Hi I have been unemployed for six months and am on Jobseekers assistance.  I applied for a medical card over three months ago but have not heard anything back since.  Has anyone else applied for one recently and got it or are still waiting?


----------



## papervalue (31 Jul 2010)

Tessi said:


> Hi I have been unemployed for six months and am on Jobseekers assistance.  I applied for a medical card over three months ago but have not heard anything back since.  Has anyone else applied for one recently and got it or are still waiting?



From what i have heard, you are better to ring up and check because i have heard of a situation where a whole application went missing and person had to reapply and went to back of que

If all paperwork in order- A call every week/two would be in order to push application forward


----------



## Joe Q Public (31 Jul 2010)

Currently it is a 12 to 16 week wait for applications to be processed in some areas.
You need to keep at them.


----------



## Tessi (31 Jul 2010)

I'd feel better knowing was just a long wait and not that they'd lost the application.  I'm not in any particular hurry - Touch Wood!


----------



## gm88 (31 Jul 2010)

www.medicalcard.ie


----------



## Tessi (31 Jul 2010)

Thanks a million gm88.  I have sent email.


----------



## skint (13 Aug 2010)

i applyied about 2 months ago and i am still waiting


----------



## woodbine (13 Aug 2010)

I sent in the renewal form for my medical card in June and rang last week to check status. 

I was told there's a huge backlog but they will send out a letter on a month by month basis to say you're still covered, until they get around to actually processing the application.

got the letter a couple of days later.But she said I need to ring every month to get a new letter to cover that month. 

I know this doesn't help anyone who's applying for the first time but it's a point of information for those waiting on renewals. 

i'm in the south east. 

hope this helps.


----------

